# No Contact Rule



## statzju (Feb 23, 2012)

Does the "No Contact Rule" really work? How long should one wait before making contact after a break-up of a 5 year long relationship (not marriage)?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

If it is a self imposed NC rule, it can end whenever you want it to.
If it is a rule effective due to your current relationship, it should go on forever. Why would you need to contact an ex anyway?


----------

